# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Кожаный портфель советских времен

## Света(Одесса)

Продам красивый кожаный портфель (унисекс) времен СССР, замок закрывается на ключик, два отделения внутри, одно снаружи на молнии. Состояние хорошее. Цена 800 грн. Торг. Тел. 095-6-231-231 (МТС), 097-37-33-707 (КС).

----------


## Odessian

Тему - в юмор

----------


## а.п.берг

> Тему - в юмор


 А что тут смешного? Эти портфели и при Союзе стоили очень не дёшево. А качество у него  - отменное, не нынешним чета.
Возможно, цена кажется великоватой, так достаточно зайти в кожгалантерею и и удивление пропадёт.

----------


## Nomid82

> А что тут смешного? Эти портфели и при Союзе стоили очень не дёшево. А качество у него  - отменное, не нынешним чета.
> Возможно, цена кажется великоватой, так достаточно зайти в кожгалантерею и и удивление пропадёт.


 да маленький кошелечек стоит 800 грн(

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## ХОЛОДНЫЙ

150грн.-?

----------


## dvesti15(молд.)

> А что тут смешного? Эти портфели и при Союзе стоили очень не дёшево. А качество у него  - отменное, не нынешним чета.
> Возможно, цена кажется великоватой, так достаточно зайти в кожгалантерею и и удивление пропадёт.


 Да, уж. Рыжий портфель - особый смак, это как старые проститутки...(А.Дюма)

----------


## Gorick

200)

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.
Портфель времен СССР, однако импортный, не советский.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

Продается.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

Продается.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

Продается.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Ferro_art

Реально 100грн

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

Продается.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------


## Света(Одесса)

В продаже.

----------

